# sharp beak?



## haraggan (Aug 22, 2002)

I have a question about pigeon beaks. It seems like the beak of my pet (feral) pigeon, Pheap, is getting sharper. Or am I imagining it? Do pigeons need some sort of rough object to gnaw on to keep their beaks from getting too sharp? And, if so, any recommendations?

Kristi


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

I noticed that too when I got my first and so far only feral. She was injured and it was around Christmas so I couldn't just put her out side with the others and I had the quarentine issue too. But, I had to just file off the tip with an emery board because it was getting length to it. She has not had any problems with it since and she has been back out side now for a year and since then I have not seen that problem any more.

They have concrete landscaping blocks in the flight and sand so I think maybe the combination of those things and doing more outside is what actually helps, though I am only guessing there. They sell concrete perches for parrots, you could get a very small one for her to have the same type of thing.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

I too noticed this with my pet birds, when I see the ferals outside they are always pecking at the ground (which is quite rough) and I'm sure their beaks get filed down a bit, but with pet birds that doesn't happen and their beaks feel very sharp.

I really don't know what the solution is.. 

Mary

[This message has been edited by maryco (edited April 29, 2004).]


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

My indoor birds beaks also get on the sharp side and they won't use a pick stone. They pull at the rug but this doesn't do anything (except to the rug).

I always thought that beaks could just be trimmed but when I read Dr. Speer I got a surprise.

"Overgrowth of the beak is frequently a sign of illness, such as liver disease or malnutrition. In many situations, there may be a malocclusion or misalignment of the upper or lower mandibles, not allowing the normal wear to occur--and resulting in beak overgrowth. Contrary to what some bird books still preach, don't accept beak trims as a routine healthcare measure--they're not. A bird who gets routine beak trims instead of proper medical attention may get an attractive beak, but the bird is likely to die of the primary disease that is causing the the abnormal beak growth in the first place". --and I had a bird die exactly like that, so if the beak gets a little sharp I don't worry but anything else and it's a trip to Dr. Speer.


----------



## haraggan (Aug 22, 2002)

Fortunately her beak isn't really long, just a tad sharper. I'll try a pick stone and see if she'll play with it. She's very fond of our heroclix game pieces and constantly tries to steal them but they're plastic so they don't offer lots of resistance!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Dano for that very valuable information!

I learn something new everyday.

Does Dr. Speer have a book about bird and pigeon care?


Treesa


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Interesting one, Dano.

We have one who was a scraggy juvenile whose beak had been pushed out of alignment by canker, and upper mandible had overgrown. Another just has a downturned beak which does get trimmed, but shows no sign of any illness. Wonder if it can also be something genetic in some cases.

John


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Treesa,

Dr. Speer's book is "Birds for Dummies" co-authored with a very talented woman named Gina Spadafori. Brian Speer has an avian only practice in open country 42 miles from Berkeley (The Medical Center for Birds). 
His home is a bird ranch with turkey, emu, ostrich, macaws, parrots, etc.

He works on budgies to condors and my bird Yogi. He not only sees pigeons but he will take in pigeons in trouble. 

Dr Speer is an avian diplomat which means he is certified as an avian specialist in both the USA and Europe. There are only six avian diplomats in the world today. Though he consults worldwide he is a hands on vet and very good at explaining things to bird owner who is freaking out(me).

Thoughh the book is not about pigeons, I find a great deal of it is applicable.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Dano,

I do remember you mentioned him before. How lucky you are. We could all use a Dr. Speer in our neighborhoods!

Treesa


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I've never had to trim any of my pigeon's beaks.

Though I do not think that a captive bird which needs its beak trimmed is ill or has a condition. Yes, there may be a mandibular/maxillary misalignment (which is very common in avians as well as humans). I'd like to see the statistics indicating a correlation between overbites and "serious medical conditions".

If you think about it "wild" birds wear down their beaks on various different surfaces while engaged in activities which captive birds cannot participate in. Does this lack of beak abrasion cause amorphous "conditions"?


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

That is so true about the liver problems and over grown beaks, though it can also be caused by a birth/hatch defect. I also watch the toenails. If the nails seem to be growing fast too then I know it is the liver, BUT that is with my second hand parrots. They almost always end up with liver issues if they don't already have them when I get them.

When I first started in parrots (I was 9)we would take the parrots in for the routine wing, beak and nail trim. The vet pointed out to us that it was not something that was actully safe to do besides not needed in most cases. Many birds die due to the stress of getting their beak trimed. It is so sensitive that the stress of it can be enough to just push them over. 

I was eventually taught by my vet how to do a beak trim properly and safely by using a battery powered dremel though it should NEVER be done that way with out exstensive training because that can be even worse on them, but if it is a big job that is the fastest method when it comes to avoiding over taxing with a already messed up parrot.


----------

